# SHS?



## himeki

What's with all the SHS sigs going on and why does everyone refuse to tell me what it means? I'm just curious as to why it's so popular.


----------



## Vizionari

Whoever's a part of it, they say that the creator wanted it to be kept secret. I think it's just a Skype group created after peoyne's giveaway though.


----------



## himeki

If it's so secret, why are they putting it everywhere...?


----------



## lizzy541

it's a skype group okay? you all know that. it's literally a group of friends, so stop asking about it. you don't need to know what it stands for, or what we talk about because you aren't in it.


----------



## Jacob

There are actually lots of people in SHS who don't put it in their sigs so they don't start a huge revolt

Its not a huge deal really, just leave it alone


----------



## OreoTerror

Wow, that was harsh.. :s


----------



## Gregriii

oh my god why the heck do you even care I don't think your life depends on knowing what SHS is


----------



## himeki

lizzy541 said:


> it's a skype group okay? you all know that. it's literally a group of friends, so stop asking about it. you don't need to know what it stands for, or what we talk about because you aren't in it.



If I knew, why would I be asking? You don't have to be rude about it, and if it's just a group of friends why do you need to place it in your sigs?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> oh my god why the heck do you even care I don't think your life depends on knowing what SHS is



Because I'm really curious as to why it has to be on loads of people's sigs of its so secretive? You don't have to be so harsh about it, and I never asked about what you talk about.


----------



## Damniel

lizzy541 said:


> it's a skype group okay? you all know that. it's literally a group of friends, so stop asking about it. you don't need to know what it stands for, or what we talk about because you aren't in it.


No dont lie liz I know you want them to leave us alone but you dont have to. The Skype group never worked out we were way to shy to talk so we ended it. But SHS is something that i will never tell you after the rude tone you talked to me with. I tried being calm and friendly but now i will never tell you


----------



## OreoTerror

Don't worry sweetie seems like it's not worth being a part of anyway with people that snap that easily.


----------



## Vizionari

MayorEvvie said:


> If I knew, why would I be asking? You don't have to be rude about it, and if it's just a group of friends why do you need to place it in your sigs?



Because they can put what they want...?

All I know that it's a Skype group. That's all.


----------



## lizzy541

i'm really sorry if i came off as rude, but it's kind of annoying with everyone asking about it. we put it in our sigs because we wanted to since we're all friends.


----------



## ZetaFunction

o: wow everyone seems so harsh about it.  I mean, it's just a skype group.  There's no need for extra salt on those fries.  Really.

So glad I was one of the lucky few not asked to join~


----------



## oswaldies

Please don't start fighting, it's only their group, it might be a little frustrating that they won't say
But there is no need to fight about something like this, it's a tad silly ;w; [Not the group, the fighting]


----------



## Bowie

There's really nothing to get so worked up about here. While I do think it's rather ridiculous to promote a group of some sort and then snap at people when they ask what the heck it is, there's no need to get upset just because the cool girls won't let you sit with them, am I right? It's no group I'd want to be part of, for sure. Wow.


----------



## lizzy541

i really would rather not start a fight with anyone so i'm just going to leave the thread now. i didn't mean to snap or come off as rude, it is just annoying that everyone wants to know so badly when it is just a friend group.


----------



## Damniel

Look its just a group of 14 people thats all we talk about private things and we have the sig as a fun mystery thing its only a group of close friends so we dont just invite randoms


----------



## Bowie

Temporary signature change, to suit the occasion.


----------



## himeki

OreoTerror said:


> Don't worry sweetie seems like it's not worth being a part of anyway with people that snap that easily.


@Bowie
@Lucanosa

If they're going to be this mean about people asking, then I'm certainly glad I'm not part of it. People like Jacob who don't cause a huge fuss about it seem like the only nice people in it...


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bowie said:


> Temporary signature change, to suit the occasion.



What are you eating?



MayorEvvie said:


> @Bowie
> @Lucanosa
> 
> If they're going to be this mean about people asking, then I'm certainly glad I'm not part of it. People like Jacob who don't cause a huge fuss about it seem like the only nice people in it...



Agreed.  There's no way I'd want to be in a group when they're rude salty to everyone asking about it who's not in it.  Tbh I think the whole ordeal is just silly, I mean really.


----------



## Bowie

Lucanosa said:


> What are you eating?



I'm gonna block you now. What a horrible thing to ask somebody. You should be ashamed of yourself. Just let me be!


----------



## Franny

ok seriously guys, its literally just a skype group. there is no need to be salty.
edit: also the reason why its a "secret" is because the information we share in here is supremely personal and such, and theres members in here who don't want to talk about that personal info to others. 
its just a fun thing. stop being so up in arms over it. ok? ok.


----------



## LethalLulu

"Snap that easily"  Yknow when you've (mayor evvie) been bugging my friends about it for what seems like way too long lol.

It's just a stupid joke.

Yes it is silly, that's the point.  We laugh, we have fun, so be it.


----------



## OreoTerror

This is just making me laugh now you guys.


----------



## Bowie

OreoTerror said:


> This is just making me laugh now you guys.



I'm really tempted to start my own Skype group and just block anyone who asks what it is or basically asks for any information on it at all.

In all seriousness, this is all just silly. A group is a group, and I can't speak for everyone, but nobody really cares in the first place. Just don't behead people for being curious.


----------



## himeki

LethalLulu said:


> "Snap that easily"  Yknow when you've (mayor evvie) been bugging my friends about it for what seems like way too long lol.
> 
> It's just a stupid joke.
> 
> Yes it is silly, that's the point.  We laugh, we have fun, so be it.



I'm sorry, but the first time I asked about it was today, so I haven't been bugging your friends for "way too long"


----------



## OreoTerror

Bowie said:


> I'm really tempted to start my own Skype group and just block anyone who asks what it is or basically asks for any information on it at all.



I WANNA BE IN IT

but it won't be full of 15 year old salties acting like its fight club


----------



## oswaldies

Would everyone stop fighting?
This is toatlly pointless, I'm asking a mod to close this thread
All this is is people fighting, what a useless waste of time when you can be happy and not sitting at your computer being yelled at.


----------



## LethalLulu

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm sorry, but the first time I asked about it was today, so I haven't been bugging your friends for "way too long"



Not from what I've seen.  The bystanders here just haven't seen it.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lol.
I personally think it stands for 'Skype Haters Salty'
naw JK JK. But really i think its just a bunch of people who chat. idk xD
If there is salt going around, i wanna be involved.


----------



## Bowie

oswaldies said:


> Would everyone stop fighting?
> This is toatlly pointless, I'm asking a mod to close this thread
> All this is is people fighting, what a useless waste of time when you can be happy and not sitting at your computer being yelled at.









Okay, now can this end?


----------



## himeki

LethalLulu said:


> Not from what I've seen.  The bystanders here just haven't seen it.



I'm Sorry? I've only started asking today, you must be getting me confused with another user.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I'm really tempted to start my own Skype group and just block anyone who asks what it is or basically asks for any information on it at all.



Pls can I join?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bowie said:


> I'm really tempted to start my own Skype group and just block anyone who asks what it is or basically asks for any information on it at all.
> 
> In all seriousness, this is all just silly. A group is a group, and I can't speak for everyone, but nobody really cares in the first place. Just don't behead people for being curious.



This.  I was ready to post something here asking about it myself, but seeing what's gone on here, I think I won't need to.



MayorEvvie said:


> I'm sorry, but the first time I asked about it was today, so I haven't been bugging your friends for "way too long"



Things like this show who you should and shouldn't be friends with; take it as a learning experience with a little grain of salt c:

I remember when I was a little kid, there were always these types of "SHS" groups.  They were rude and mean, so I ignored everyone in them.  Bam, problem solved.

Some nice person/ mod please close this I wanna get on with my life


----------



## Bowie

MayorEvvie said:


> Pls can I join?



No. Asking to join is not allowed and I will block you for it.


----------



## Franny

also- if someone gets offended that you asked, thats on them. we're not angry/salty people asked. most of us aren't. we may get annoyed when people ask "what does it mean?" but we're not trying to "shame" anyone or block anyone. i know one or two members may have been getting annoyed but everyone as a whole doesnt mind if you ask. 
it's just a group. perceive shs any way you want, its just a group.


----------



## LethalLulu

Before this closes, I wanna say that this group has made me happier than I have felt in a while.  These are some of the best friends I've ever met.  You guys don't know us, so I ask for you not to judge us.  We just want to have a few laughs and we care about each other.  We stick up for each other.  I'm sorry for any commotion


----------



## oswaldies

EVERYONE STOP


----------



## Franny

oswaldies said:


> EVERYONE STOP



we can handle this. theres no need for large pink font


----------



## Bowie

The big question still remains, people. What does the bloody thing stand for?


----------



## Gregriii

oswaldies said:


> EVERYONE STOP



It's celebration time!
na nanna tsu tsu tsu nanannaa tsu tsu


----------



## Dinosaurz

oswaldies said:


> EVERYONE STOP



HAMMER TIME


----------



## himeki

LethalLulu said:


> Before this closes, I wanna say that this group has made me happier than I have felt in a while.  These are some of the best friends I've ever met.  You guys don't know us, so I ask for you not to judge us.  We just want to have a few laughs and we care about each other.  We stick up for each other.  I'm sorry for any commotion



I never said you couldn't be happy, and it's nice you have a group of friends, but you shouldn't attack people because of it.


----------



## oswaldies

Gregriii said:


> It's celebration time!
> na nanna tsu tsu tsu nanannaa tsu tsu



Thank you for remaining happy <3


----------



## Gregriii

the problem is when everyone asks when we said several times that we won't say what is it 

I mean you can ask once but don't insist because the answer will always be no

and sorry If I seemed rude at first, I didn't mean to


----------



## himeki

oswaldies said:


> EVERYONE STOP



CANT TOUCH THIS (shs)


----------



## LethalLulu

Bowie said:


> The big question still remains, people. What does the bloody thing stand for?



xDD
I like you lol


----------



## Franny

Bowie said:


> The big question still remains, people. What does the bloody thing stand for?



we cant say what it stands for, for a few or many reasons. it could offend people, or hurt people. its not offensive in itself but someone thought it was. so we cant say it.


----------



## LethalLulu

MayorEvvie said:


> I never said you couldn't be happy, and it's nice you have a group of friends, but you shouldn't attack people because of it.



I-I didn't 
Sorry if I came off that way.


----------



## tomothy

i get off of tbt for like an hour and this happens

god i love this site


----------



## Vizionari

Sucre said:


> we cant say what it stands for, for a few or many reasons. it could offend people, or hurt people. its not offensive in itself but someone thought it was. so we cant say it.



I think they were being sarcastic


----------



## OreoTerror

Definitely know who not to associate with now.


----------



## Franny

Vizionari said:


> I think they were being sarcastic



even so, a lot of people were asking why we cant tel others. theres the answer.


----------



## Bowie

Sucre said:


> we cant say what it stands for, for a few or many reasons. it could offend people, or hurt people. its not offensive in itself but someone thought it was. so we cant say it.



What a revolutionary Skype group it must be.


----------



## himeki

LethalLulu said:


> "Snap that easily"  Yknow when you've (mayor evvie) been bugging my friends about it for what seems like way too long lol.


Accusing me for bugging you for way to long is pretty much attacking.


----------



## Dinosaurz

It's a party group!
Lol xD.


----------



## Franny

Bowie said:


> What a revolutionary Skype group it must be.



its nothing special. why some people think it is, idk. i personally just like the sparkly font 
it also makes me feel like i have a squad n that im finally accepted u kno


----------



## ZetaFunction

OreoTerror said:


> Definitely know who not to associate with now.



Golden words of wisdom


----------



## LethalLulu

MayorEvvie said:


> Accusing me for bugging you for way to long is pretty much attacking.


I don't remember, I just saw a bunch of vm's from you to my bud.


----------



## Bowie

Sucre said:


> its nothing special. why some people think it is, idk. i personally just like the sparkly font
> it also makes me feel like i have a squad n that im finally accepted u kno



That's nice. Genuinely, that's nice.


----------



## Franny

MayorEvvie said:


> Accusing me for bugging you for way to long is pretty much attacking.



... lol what? what do you think attacking is? that is not it.


----------



## himeki

LethalLulu said:


> I don't remember, I just saw a bunch of vm's from you to my bud.



And if you look at the time stamp it's from today. I really don't think less then 8 hours counts as "way too long".


----------



## OreoTerror

I've never seen a Skype group put so many people in a bad mood in my life.

Must be an awesome group.


----------



## Franny

Bowie said:


> That's nice. Genuinely, that's nice.



i cant tell if thats sarcasm or not
but ok thx


----------



## oswaldies

This is becoming a problem, like a serious problem.
This is not okay, this is not what The Bell Tree is for, just stop.


----------



## himeki

Bowie said:


> That's nice. Genuinely, that's nice.



I want to like your post but the button is gone WHERE HAVE U GUYS STOLEN IT???


----------



## Dinosaurz

Not put me in a bad mood, cause I'm fabulous xD!


----------



## Franny

OreoTerror said:


> I've never seen a Skype group put so many people in a bad mood in my life.
> 
> Must be an awesome group.



we're only in a bad mood because people insulting our group and trying to mock us tends to make people just a tad bit upset.


----------



## LethalLulu

MayorEvvie said:


> And if you look at the time stamp it's from today. I really don't think less then 8 hours counts as "way too long".



That's why I gave a vague time length.  Because I just briefly saw it.  Way too long can be 2 vm's.  It's all in perspective.


----------



## OreoTerror

No one was mocking or insulting to begin with, though. That's the funny part. LMAO.


----------



## Vizionari

oswaldies said:


> This is becoming a problem, like a serious problem.
> This is not okay, this is not what The Bell Tree is for, just stop.



Yeah, sorry, MayorEvvie, that this thread's become such a train wreck, honestly.


----------



## LethalLulu

OreoTerror said:


> No one was mocking or insulting to begin with, though. That's the funny part. LMAO.



"now I know who not to associate with"
"should make another skype group that doesn't have 14 year old salty kids"

No, not mocking :B


----------



## Dinosaurz

Yasss
Ima make a group called 'Resonable Hated People' where we can be like wreck it Ralph's super villain group


----------



## Franny

OreoTerror said:


> No one was mocking or insulting to begin with, though. That's the funny part. LMAO.



"No. Asking to join is not allowed and I will block you for it."
idk about you, but i think thats mocking the group. LMAO.


----------



## LethalLulu

OreoTerror said:


> No one was mocking or insulting to begin with, though. That's the funny part. LMAO.



"now I know who not to associate with"
"should make another skype group that doesn't have 14 year old salty kids"

No, not mocking :B


----------



## Franny

OreoTerror said:


> No one was mocking or insulting to begin with, though. That's the funny part. LMAO.



"No. Asking to join is not allowed and I will block you for it."
idk about you, but i think thats mocking the group. LMAO.


----------



## oswaldies

People are getting hurt on this thread, just STOP ;w;


----------



## Dinosaurz

Yasss
Ima make a group called 'Resonable Hated People' where we can be like wreck it Ralph's


----------



## ZetaFunction

Reading through this is a little hilarious tbh LOL

At least y'all cracked the SHS-er's so now we know it's not a skype group.  Kudos on that, let's see if we can go further


----------



## WonderK

From what I've ascertained, "SHS" is basically a private group of friends on Skype that go on TBT. I believe we should just leave it as that. Don't take it personally if you weren't invited into the group.


----------



## OreoTerror

WE BROKE THE FORUM IS ANYONE ELSE FINDING THIS HILARIOUS


----------



## himeki

Vizionari said:


> Yeah, sorry, MayorEvvie, that this thread's become such a train wreck, honestly.



That's ok  Not your fault, you jusst made a helpful comment (no sarcasm intended btw)


----------



## Vizionari

OreoTerror said:


> WE BROKE THE FORUM IS ANYONE ELSE FINDING THIS HILARIOUS



Yeah I got it too, lmao


----------



## Damniel

WonderK said:


> From what I've ascertained, "SHS" is basically a private group of friends on Skype that go on TBT. I believe we should just leave it as that. Don't take it personally if you weren't invited into the group.



Thank you WonderK your quiet wonderful actually.


----------



## OreoTerror

LethalLulu said:


> "now I know who not to associate with"
> "should make another skype group that doesn't have 14 year old salty kids"
> 
> No, not mocking :B





Sucre said:


> "No. Asking to join is not allowed and I will block you for it."
> idk about you, but i think thats mocking the group. LMAO.



I meant in the OP sillies, everything was fine until lizzie commented with salt.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Yass lol
Yeah I double posted whoops


----------



## himeki

WonderK said:


> From what I've ascertained, "SHS" is basically a private group of friends on Skype that go on TBT. I believe we should just leave it as that. Don't take it personally if you weren't invited into the group.



I don't want to be invited, I don't like Skype....


----------



## tomothy

our "salt" broke the forums


----------



## himeki

OreoTerror said:


> WE BROKE THE FORUM IS ANYONE ELSE FINDING THIS HILARIOUS



WHAT AN ACHIEVEMENT!


----------



## Franny

OreoTerror said:


> I meant in the OP sillies, everything was fine until lizzie commented with salt.



well i was talking about the thread in general. i apologize for liz's behaviour and she apologized too- nobody meant any harm.


----------



## ZetaFunction

OreoTerror said:


> WE BROKE THE FORUM IS ANYONE ELSE FINDING THIS HILARIOUS



LMAOOOOO YES IT'S TOO MUCH X'D



MayorEvvie said:


> I don't want to be invited, I don't like Skype....



Ditto, plus I had to have Skype removed since it doesn't work on my laptop


----------



## Damniel

MayorEvvie said:


> WHAT AN ACHIEVEMENT!



I Know right lets party!!!


----------



## LethalLulu

WonderK said:


> From what I've ascertained, "SHS" is basically a private group of friends on Skype that go on TBT. I believe we should just leave it as that. Don't take it personally if you weren't invited into the group.



<3
I never imagined anything like this happening from a stupid joke haha


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sucre said:


> i dont think it's a good idea to bring up that blog, lol.



Oh yeah xD,
But still.... Wooop
Anyone want TBT?


----------



## himeki

Call me Daniel said:


> I Know right lets party!!!



during that party I will make you drunk to the point where you tell me your secrets and if not eehhehehehe


----------



## ZetaFunction

Is it just me or do I sense another group like SHS is gonna come together, except with everyone here who was salted by them? LOL


----------



## OreoTerror

Shhhhh lets all sing kumbaya and pretend we love each other

Me every Friday night AYOOO


----------



## oswaldies

Just please stop


----------



## himeki

Slammint said:


> Oh yeah xD,
> But still.... Wooop
> Anyone want TBT?



MEE


----------



## Franny

i hope everything is ok now. this thread is silly and so is our group. no more salt. pepper time. mm pepper


----------



## Vizionari

Slammint said:


> Oh yeah xD,
> But still.... Wooop
> Anyone want TBT?



don't know if you're serious, but sure


----------



## himeki

Lucanosa said:


> Is it just me or do I sense another group like SHS is gonna come together, except with everyone here who was salted by them? LOL



SEND IN UR APS U GAIZ


----------



## Franny

Lucanosa said:


> Is it just me or do I sense another group like SHS is gonna come together, except with everyone here who was salted by them? LOL



i feel like that will happen :/


----------



## Dinosaurz

MayorEvvie said:


> MEE



Sent 200 brotha


----------



## ZetaFunction

Slammint said:


> Oh yeah xD,
> But still.... Wooop
> Anyone want TBT?



Yes please ;w;


----------



## Franny

Slammint said:


> Oh yeah xD,
> But still.... Wooop
> Anyone want TBT?



5tbt pls


----------



## Dinosaurz

Vizionari said:


> don't know if you're serious, but sure



Sent 150!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Yes please ;w;



Sent 50!


----------



## LethalLulu

Free tbt?  Sure I'm down lmfao.  I am greedy B)
I am missing LCS for this lol


----------



## OreoTerror

Slammint said:


> Oh yeah xD,
> But still.... Wooop
> Anyone want TBT?



Can I have all of them


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sucre said:


> 5tbt pls



Sent 5!


----------



## himeki

Slammint said:


> Sent 200 brotha



I'm a girl m8


----------



## oswaldies

Slammint said:


> Sent 150!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sent 50!



Can I have some ;w;


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sos I have no more left


----------



## himeki

Thank you Slammit


----------



## Dinosaurz

Mango said:


> it wasnt rlly a massive fight + they roasted u



No lol. I left xD,


----------



## himeki

Slammint said:


> Sos I have no more left



What about that 4k


----------



## Dinosaurz

MayorEvvie said:


> What about that 4k



Nooo mine


----------



## Franny

glad we could all come together at the end. hopefully nobody hates anyone 2 much because of this thread lol


----------



## OreoTerror

Sigh looks like I'm going to be broke forever


----------



## Coach

Just to get my input in on this, I feel like a lot of people have weird grudges against MayorEvvie even though she hasn't really done anything wrong? It was just a simple question, I'm sure if someone who just joined today asked this question they wouldn't get this reaction.


----------



## Akimari

Slammint didn't you tell the mods there to go rot and die in a hole and then try to pass it off as trolling? I wouldn't really be proud of that tbh.


----------



## Damniel

Ill except all the tbt please


----------



## tomothy

Mango said:


> it wasnt rlly a massive fight + they roasted u



crying omfg 

back on the topic of the thread we really didnt get salty until people starting to mock us so dont use that as an excuse to aggravate us further


----------



## Franny

OreoTerror said:


> Sigh looks like I'm going to be broke forever



but
didnt you bid on my popsicle tho
how are you broke


----------



## Dinosaurz

Akimari said:


> Slammint didn't you tell the mods there to go rot and die in a hole and then try to pass it off as trolling? I wouldn't really be proud of that tbh.



No someone else said that passing as me, it wasn't me.


----------



## Akimari

Coach said:


> Just to get my input in on this, I feel like a lot of people have weird grudges against MayorEvvie even though she hasn't really done anything wrong? It was just a simple question, I'm sure if someone who just joined today asked this question they wouldn't get this reaction.



I've seen way too many people say really mean stuff about MayorEvvie and I've never seen her be a huge issue so maybe that was part of it? Idk I think this thread is just turning into a ****posting thread now so it'll probably be locked soon.

I hope my most recent post doesn't turn it into a TBT-Confessions discussion group.


----------



## oswaldies

Akimari said:


> Slammint didn't you tell the mods there to go rot and die in a hole and then try to pass it off as trolling? I wouldn't really be proud of that tbh.



Oh my goodness!


----------



## Mango

Slammint said:


> No lol. I left xD,



they roasted ur saltywolfaboo ass


----------



## OreoTerror

Sucre said:


> but
> didnt you bid on my popsicle tho
> how are you broke



Shhhh I'm broke just accept it


----------



## Mango

Slammint said:


> No someone else said that passing as me, it wasn't me.





> Every single IP that?s said they?ve been you has been from around the same area in the UK that you are. As much as I?d like to believe that, I?m having a hard time doing so. It?s really rare that an IP is missed.




lmao sure


----------



## oswaldies

Spoiler: Everyone Be Quiet And Calm Down


----------



## Clavis

tbh this is the best thing since beau was sold for 10 billion


----------



## Akimari

Slammint said:


> No someone else said that passing as me, it wasn't me.



But the mods themselves said all the IP's came from your general location... ah well. I won't bring up that blog here anymore. I just don't see how getting into a fight on a blog that's pretty much drama and popcorn central is a big accomplishment. :/ 

Plus, you sent in an ask saying "the post wasn't me..." on the same account that sent the ask telling people to go die.


----------



## Franny

Coach said:


> Just to get my input in on this, I feel like a lot of people have weird grudges against MayorEvvie even though she hasn't really done anything wrong? It was just a simple question, I'm sure if someone who just joined today asked this question they wouldn't get this reaction.


idk it just depends on the person. evvie is chill with me


----------



## Gregriii

oswaldies said:


> Spoiler: Everyone Be Quiet And Calm Down



That bear is dying


----------



## Dinosaurz

Mango said:


> lmao sure



Yeah it must of been my brother, I promise on my cats life it wasn't me


----------



## tomothy

Akimari said:


> But the mods themselves said all the IP's came from your general location... ah well. I won't bring up that blog here anymore. I just don't see how getting into a fight on a blog that's pretty much drama and popcorn central is a big accomplishment. :/
> 
> Plus, you sent in an ask saying "the post wasn't me..." on the same account that sent the ask telling people to go die.



enjoying this fight while i wait for the thread to close


----------



## OreoTerror

Clavis said:


> tbh this is the best thing since beau was sold for 10 billion



We all needed a lil more excitement


----------



## Franny

OreoTerror said:


> Shhhh I'm broke just accept it



but
ur 6k fam


----------



## oswaldies

Slammint said:


> Yeah it must of been my brother, I promise on my cats life it wasn't me



It was you ;w;


----------



## himeki

Slammint said:


> Yeah it must of been my brother, I promise on my cats life it wasn't me



Say bye to your cats
LOL JK


----------



## Franny

OreoTerror said:


> We all needed a lil more excitement



if we needed more excitement i should have been meaner :,( :,( more salt


----------



## Akimari

Slammint said:


> Yeah it must of been my brother, I promise on my cats life it wasn't me



So many questions, so much desire to not get banned for asking them...


----------



## Dinosaurz

oswaldies said:


> It was you ;w;



How? I didn't say that?..


----------



## Jacob

Slammint said:


> LOL
> Dude I just got into a massive fight on TBT confessions, NOTHING CAN BRING ME DOWN NOW WOO





Slammint said:


> Yeah it must of been my brother, I promise on my cats life it wasn't me



i am so confused right now


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sucre said:


> if we needed more excitement i should have been meaner :,( :,( more salt



FREE SALT WITH EACH POST EVERYONE
c:<


----------



## Gregriii

Finally Murray is here to close the thread, yay!!


----------



## Mango

Slammint said:


> Yeah it must of been my brother, I promise on my cats life it wasn't me


----------



## Franny

Lucanosa said:


> FREE SALT WITH EACH POST EVERYONE
> c:<



wtf my salt aint free!! im greedy!! 50 tbt


----------



## himeki

Lucanosa said:


> FREE SALT WITH EACH POST EVERYONE
> c:<



we can get that at the beach


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Well this thread derailed quickly.


----------



## Dinosaurz

YAY CLOSING WHOOP


----------



## Mango

starts yelling


----------



## OreoTerror

Sucre said:


> but
> ur 6k fam



Please tell me your auction is over and I won MUST HAVE POPSICLE


----------



## Franny

OreoTerror said:


> Please tell me your auction is over and I won MUST HAVE POPSICLE



you were OBd a while ago 
it ends in 30 min fam


----------



## Gregriii

I'm crying


----------



## Franny

OreoTerror said:


> Please tell me your auction is over and I won MUST HAVE POPSICLE



you were OBd a while ago 
it ends in 30 min fam


----------



## oswaldies

Murray Please Just Close It!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Mango said:


> slammint when are u leaving btb just wondering



Neverrr!


----------



## himeki

oswaldies said:


> Murray Please Just Close It!



Why? It's jusst fun now :3


----------



## Mango

Slammint said:


> Neverrr!



edgy


----------



## himeki

Slammint said:


> Neverrr!



But you said you were...


----------



## Franny

oswaldies said:


> Murray Please Just Close It!



no theyre getting theyre reading it over to get the juicy gossip


----------



## oswaldies

You all are being so rude, how could you possibly be raised like this?


----------



## OreoTerror

Sucre said:


> you were OBd a while ago
> it ends in 30 min fam



SIGHHHH just bidded thinking it ended :c


----------



## Dinosaurz

Mango said:


> edgy



Want sum TBT with that? XD. I donnntnttt care anymore, everyone knows my secrets now so why not have sum fun?


----------



## Gregriii

oswaldies said:


> You all are being so rude, how could you possibly be raised like this?



+83642934 points for oswalfindor


----------



## Dinosaurz

oswaldies said:


> You all are being so rude, how could you possibly be raised like this?



I'm not lol.


----------



## Mango

oswaldies i know ur trying to be a kawaii peace maker but i cant read what ur small pink font says


----------



## tomothy

oswaldies said:


> You all are being so rude, how could you possibly be raised like this?



im sorry youve never experienced the mean side of internet


----------



## Franny

OreoTerror said:


> SIGHHHH just bidded thinking it ended :c



ahhhaha maybe you'll be lucky c;


----------



## Mango

Slammint said:


> Want sum TBT with that? XD. I donnntnttt care anymore, everyone knows my secrets now so why not have sum fun?



yea h give me 500


----------



## Dinosaurz

Mango said:


> yea h give me 500



Ok done


----------



## OreoTerror

Im never lucky


----------



## Franny

oswaldies said:


> You all are being so rude, how could you possibly be raised like this?



hun could you please make your text bigger?? ty


----------



## Akimari

Mango said:


> yea h give me 500



yo can we split that
by split that i mean give us both 500


----------



## Gregriii

I want dignity


----------



## Cadbberry

Just saying guys, I want to apologize on behalf of SHS, there was some uncalled for speech and noise, just so you know, it is a skype group and you can say the sigs are like friend ship bracelets. Again I am sorry


----------



## Franny

OreoTerror said:


> Im never lucky



well i did say maybe


----------



## Gregriii

Slammint said:


> Ok done



give me 500 too


----------



## oswaldies

Mango said:


> oswaldies i know ur trying to be a kawaii peace maker but i cant read what ur small pink font says



From what I can see you enjoy anime too, so no need to stereotype me as a weeboo or something


----------



## LaBelleFleur

When a bunch of people have the same thing in their signatures, it's only natural for others to be curious. There was no need for this discussion to become a flame war.

If you see a thread with an escalating argument, instead of posting, please report the thread & walk away. By posting, you are only bringing further attention to the situation by bumping the thread, and may receive a warning or an infraction for contributing to the argument.

Lastly, remember to always be kind and respectful to everyone in your posts!


----------

